# MTB-Tour  Zum höchsten Berg des Fichtelgebirges und des Frankenlandes



## MTBoberpfalz.de (30. Mai 2009)

*Neusorg - Fichtelsee - Schneeberg - KÃ¶sseine - Neusorg*








StreckenlÃ¤nge: 50,7km
HÃ¶chster Punkt: 1.051m Schneeberg
Fahrzeit mit Pausen und Besichtung: 5 Std.


Der Wanderparkplatz an der LandstraÃe zwischen Schwarzenreuth und Schurbach bei Neusorg ist Ausgangspunkt der traumhaft abwechslungsreicher Tour durch die wunderschÃ¶ne Landschaft des Fichtelgebirges. Auf den ersten Kilometer hat man genÃ¼gend Zeit um richtig auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen. ZunÃ¤chst geht es auf einen schattigen Waldweg nach Neusorg. Nach der Ortsdurchfahrt folgen wir den Fichtelradnaabweg Richtung Fichtelberg/Neubau. Immer FlussaufwÃ¤rts geht es vorbei an Ebnath nach GrÃ¼nberg. Dort macht der Fichtelradnaabweg einen kleine Umweg durch den Ortskern von Brand und ein kurzes StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die LandstraÃe. Nach einer kurzen Abfahrt geht es teils Schattig, teils Sonnig an der Fichtelnaab weiter flussaufwÃ¤rts. Links lassen wir Mehlmeisel mit seinem Skihang und dem Bayreutherhaus so wie den Klausenturm liegen und folgen den Radweg weiter. Im Jahr 2008 hat man leider begonnen, den gut befestigten und befahrbaren Weg StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck zu Teeren. Ob dies ein positiver oder negativer Eingriff in die tolle Landschaft war muss jeder fÃ¼r sich selbst entscheiden. FÃ¼r mich leider ein klares NEGATIV, da der gut befestigte Sandweg ein wahrer Traum fÃ¼r Klein und GroÃ war. In Fichtelberg angekommen geht es nach dem sehenswerten Automobilmuseum rechts steil Bergauf und biegen dann in den Wander- und Radweg Richtung Fichtelsee ein. Am See folgen wir den Weg weiter Ã¼ber die Dammkrone und haben einen tollen Blick auf den Schneeberg und seinen 72,8m hohen Turm. Wer will kann sich im dunkel braunen Wasser des Fichtelsees abkÃ¼hlen und sich am Ufer die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen oder den tollen Seeblick auf der Terrasse der GaststÃ¤tte mit einem kÃ¼hlen GetrÃ¤nk versÃ¼Ãen. Am See entlang folgen wir den Wanderweg und durchqueren das Naturschutzgebiet HÃ¼ttenlohe bis zur BundesstraÃe 303. Diese Ã¼berqueren wir und folgen den schmalen steilen Wanderweg rauf zum Seehaus. Die letzten Meter werden dabei auf einem Forstweg zurÃ¼ck gelegt. Wer zu schnell in den Berg rein fÃ¤hrt, wird es nicht auf einem Zug nach oben schaffen. Gerne darf das Bike auch geschoben werden, doch der Ehrgeiz versetzt bekanntlich Berge.  Das Mittagessen bzw. die Brotzeit schmeckt nach dieser Anstrengung besonders gut und der Kreislauf kommt zu neuen KrÃ¤ften fÃ¼r den restlichen Teil der Tour. Der traumhafte Panoramablick von der Terrasse des Seehaus rÃ¼ber zum 1024m hohen Nachbarsberg  Ochsenkopf entschÃ¤digt zusÃ¤tzlich. Um die HÃ¼tte fÃ¼hrt ein Weg, nutzt diesen BITTE und stÃ¶rt die GÃ¤ste auf der Terrasse nicht. Ein breiter Pfad fÃ¼hrt in den Wald. Auf einen Forstweg geht es die nÃ¤chsten Meter weiter und endet in einen schmalen mit Steinen und Wurzel Ã¼bersÃ¤ten Weg. Denkt aber bitte an die lieben Wanderer, die sollten immer Vorrang vor uns Mountainbiker haben. Ein nettes LÃ¤cheln oder ein Servus wird es euch Danken. Nach einigen Meter wird man ja selber zum Wanderer und schiebt bzw. trÃ¤gt sein Bike Ã¼ber das ein oder andere Hindernis. Der Ausblick vom 972m hohen Naturschutzgebiet NuÃhardt und der Besuch in der NuÃhardtstube ist Lohn fÃ¼r diese in kauf genommene MÃ¼he. Wir folgen den steinigen Pfad und werden nur noch selten von dem ein oder anderen Hindernis ausgebremst. Ob man den Pfad fÃ¤hrt oder schiebt muss jeder Biker fÃ¼r sich selbst entscheiden. Am Forstweg geht es links ein kurzes StÃ¼ck um gleich wieder rechts in den Pfad einzubiegen. Dieser letzte mit Steinen und Wurzel gespickte Weg fÃ¼hrt uns direkt auf den Schneeberggipfel und seinem Felsturm mit dem Aussichtturm BackÃ¶fele. Der 14m hohe Turm besteht zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil noch aus dem Eichenholz von 1926. Durch die militÃ¤rische Nutzung im Kalten Krieg war der Gipfelbereich Sperrgebiet und erst wieder im Jahre 1996 fÃ¼r die Ãffentlichkeit frei gegeben. Nach einer steilen Abfahrt biegen wir an der ersten Abzweigung links ab und kommen so am 1.000m Stein vorbei. Unter der Wiese auf der rechten Seite liegt der Erdaushub fÃ¼r das Fundament des 72,8m hohen Turms der 1967 errichtet wurde. Ãber die geschotterte ForststraÃe geht es rasant Bergab und biegen an der zweiten MÃ¶glichkeit links ab. Hier sollte man einen kurzen Abstecher zum Naturschutzgebiet Haberstein machen. Ein sehr groÃes Granitblockmeer aus einigen tausend Steinen liegt hier einfach so im Wald rum. Zu dem hat man hier noch mal einen herrlichen Ausblick zum Ochsenkopf und seiner Skisprungschanze. Nach einer weiteren kurzen Abfahrt geht es rechts steil Bergauf und bei der zweiten MÃ¶glichkeit wieder rechts. Auf den nÃ¤chsten Kilometer kann man sich auf der leicht abfallenden ForststraÃe ausruhen. Wer noch einmal eine StÃ¤rkung benÃ¶tigt, kann die Chance nutzen und noch mal die bereits bekannte steile Auffahrt zum Seehaus machen, sonst aber einfach gerade aus fahren. Die erste Abzweigung links den Berg hoch, danach folgt eine tolle Abfahrt Ã¼ber breite geschotterte ForststraÃen am ehemaligen Schmierofen vorbei. Dort rechts abbiegen und die zweite Abzweigung links Richtung alten Steinbruch Fuchsbau nehmen. Wer den historischen Steinbruch nicht besichtigen will, bleibt einfach auf dem Waldweg, der Abstecher lohnt sich aber echt. Tolle Schautafel zeigen wie damals das Gestein abgebaut wurde. Zu dem stehen noch Teile der ehemaligen GebÃ¤ude und ein alter Holzkran liegt gut erhalten im eiskalten Wasser. Ãber den Geologisch-Historischen-Lehrpfad und der Ortsdurchfahrt TrÃ¶stau geht es noch einmal steil Bergauf durch den Golfplatz und weiter Bergauf auf einer ForststraÃe Richtung KÃ¶sseine, biegen aber dann bei der ersten Kreuzung rechts ab. Bei der MÃ¼llersbuche folgen wir den FrÃ¤nkischen Gebirgsweg. Ein toller kurzer Trail und eine ForststraÃe bringt uns schnell zum Ausgangspunkt nÃ¤her. Alles hat nun mal ein Ende und so auch leider diese traumhafte Tour. Fahrtechnisch ist so ziemlich alles enthalten was das Herz eines MTB-Tourenfahrers hÃ¶her schlagen lÃ¤sst. Einziges Mango ist der seit Anfang 2008 geteerte Fichtelradnaabweg. Ohne diese BaumaÃnahme wÃ¤re man 95% statt 55% auf reinen Feld- u. Forstwege und Pfade unterwegs.
Trotz diesem schwarzen Band hab ich mich entschieden diese Tour ins Netz zu stellen. Eine zweite Tour fern ab von asphaltierten StraÃen wird folgen.

*Wissenwertes Ã¼ber den Schneeberg*

*GPS-Koordinaten: 50Â°03'00''N â 11Â°51'00''O*

Der Schneeberg ist mit 1.051m der hÃ¶chste Berg des Fichtelgebirges, des Frankenlandes und von Nordbayern. Auf dem Gipfel befindet sich ein frÃ¼her militÃ¤risch, heute zivil genutzter Fernmeldeturm und daneben die Felsformation BackÃ¶fele mit einem im Jahr 1926 errichteten Aussichtsturm. Er besteht noch heute zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil aus dem damaligen Eichenholz. Im Gipfelbereich und am FuÃe des Berges findet man so genannte Granitblockmeere. Der ehemalige Radarturm der Bundeswehr ist weithin sichtbar und ein Wahrzeichen des âKalten Kriegesâ. Bereits 1938 lieÃ die Luftwaffe einen 35m hohen Holzturm errichten, dessen Verwendungszweck als âgeheimâ galt. 1942 brannte er aus unerklÃ¤rlichen GrÃ¼nden nieder. Am 14. November1951 errichtete die US-StreitkrÃ¤fte verschiedene GebÃ¤ude und Stahlkonstruktionen fÃ¼r Antennen und Parabolspiegel auf dem Gipfel. 1961 Ã¼bernahm die Bundeswehr den nÃ¶rdlichen angrenzenden Bereich des Gipfels. So gab es hier zwei aneinandergrenzende aber voneinander getrennt eingezÃ¤unte Sperrgebiete. 1967 nahm der neu errichtete Turm (72,8m) der noch heute auf dem Schneeberg steht seinen AufklÃ¤rungsdienst auf. Erde und GerÃ¶ll vom Aushub fÃ¼r das Fundament des Turmes wurde kurz unterhalb des Gipfels beim 1.000m Stein in die Landschaft eingebracht. Eine herrlich bunt blÃ¼hende Wildwiese versteckt diese Massen unter sich und lÃ¤sst einen schÃ¶nen Blick zum WeiÃenstÃ¤dtersee zu. Von 1976 bis 1996 war der gesamte Gipfelbereich militÃ¤risches Sperrgebiet. Aufgrund der militÃ¤rischen Entspannung in Europa verlieÃen am 30. April 1992 die US-StreitkrÃ¤fte den Schneeberg. Am 31. MÃ¤rz1993 stellte die Bundeswehr ihren militÃ¤rischen AufklÃ¤rungsbetrieb ein. Der letzte Soldat verlieÃ am 30. Juni 1994 die Luftverteidigungsstellung. Der Turm wurde fÃ¼r Zwecke des Mobilfunks an einen Telefonanbieter verpachtet. 1996 wurden in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Landkreis Wunsiedel und dem Naturpark Fichtelgebirge RenaturierungsmaÃnahmen eingeleitet. Dabei verschwanden einige GebÃ¤ude und Stahlkonstruktionen vom Gipfel. Seit dem 29. August 1996 besteht wieder freier Zugang zum Aussichtsturm BackÃ¶fele. Die weite Fernsicht vom 14m hohen Holzturm (Bayerischer-, Franken-, OberpfÃ¤lzer- u. ThÃ¼ringerwald sowie Elster- u. Erzgebirge) lockt Sommer wie Winter zahlreiche Menschen an. Ãber die asphaltiere alte MilitÃ¤rstraÃe die fÃ¼r den Ã¶ffentlichen Verkehr gesperrt ist, kann der Schneeberg sogar mit dem Rennrad bezwungen werden. Auf dem Schneeberggipfel gibt es keine EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeit, daher ist Verpflegung aus dem Rucksack angesagt. Die nÃ¤chste EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeit ist das FGV-Unterkunftshaus Seehaus (Dienstag Ruhetag). Diese ist aber nur zu FuÃ oder mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen. Die ForststraÃe rauf zum See ist fÃ¼r den Ã¶ffentlichen Verkehr gesperrt.

Weblinks:
http://www.regierung.oberfranken.bayern.de/nsg/f10htm
http://www.bayern-fichtelgebirge.de/schneeberg/index.html

www.mtboberpfalz.de
Wer spÃ¤ter bremst, der ist lÃ¤nger schnell! ;-)


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (30. Mai 2009)

GPS-Daten und Höhenprofil folgen!

Hallo Tom,
ich hoffe Ihr seit gut ohne großen Stau wieder nach Hause gekommen.
Hoffe auch, die Tour im Fichtelgebirge hat Dir gefallen. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour wenn Du wieder im Lande bist. Vielleicht komm ich auch heuer über das Wochenende zu Dir und dann spielt Du den Tour-Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-driver (30. Mai 2009)

Ist das eine Vorankündigung?

Wenn ja dann wäre ich da sehr gerne dabei .

Wann würde die Tour denn steigen? Nimmst Du auch etwas "faule" und ungeübte Biker mit?

Servus aus TIR


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (30. Mai 2009)

Die Tour ist bereits Geschichte und von den beiden Mitfahrer als sehr gelungen gelobt wurden.

Da ich die Tour eh noch einmal Abfahren muss um Bilder für meine Internetseite und hier zu machen, nehm ich gerne noch einmal andere Biker mit. Wichtig ist nur, dass die 50km kein Problem sind, das Bike technisch OK ist, genügend zum Trinken und Essen dabei hat und zu guter letzt gute Laune.

Hab schon einige Leuten die Region gezeigt unf auch in den Alpen erlebe ich immer wieder die tollsten Sache.

WANN???
Bei mir ist es in den nächsten Wochen etwas Streßig. Diese Woche hab ich Urlaub und könnte mir Zeit nehmen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## deranfänger (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

ja das war eine Klasse Tour, hat mir sehr Spaß gemacht.
Es ist halt für einen Ortsfremden wirklich auch schön und entspannend wenn ein Ortskundiger dabei ist und dann auch ein paar Plätze die nicht ganz so gut ausgeschildert sind zeigen kann.
Ich hoffe, dass dann der erste Gang auch wieder rein geht, ist zumindest Bergauf teilweise einfacher .
Also hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr und Danke für die schöne Tour und Tipps in der Region.

Beste Grüße
Tomi


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (31. Mai 2009)

Danke Tomi!
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.


Hier die vorläufige GPS-Datei.
Leider ist auf der GPS-Karte am PC ein Fehler und so stimmen die Höhenangaben nicht ganz. Es geht nicht von 1.000m auf 13m runter. Werde die Tour beim nächsten Abfahren erneut Aufzeichen.


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (10. Juni 2009)

Thema noch mal hoch!!!!

Wer hat Lust auf die Tour???
Will diese Tour die nächsten Tage bei schönen Wetter erneuert unter die Pedale nehmen. Auch eine zweite Route die den geteerten Fichtelradnaabweg umgeht ist gefunden und muss getestet werden. Auf Teilstrecken war ich bereits schon unterwegs und hab interessante neue Sachen gefunden.

Bei interesse meldet euch bitte!!!!


----------



## deranfänger (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

ich habe Lust  wenn nur die 460km bis dahin nicht wären 
aber trotzdem viel Spaß.

Beste Grüße
Tomi


----------



## ghost-driver (10. Juni 2009)

Mich würde die Tour auch brennend interessieren. Evtl. hätte ich auch noch zwei/ drei die mitfahren würden.

Leider habe ich aber diese und nächste Woche keine Zeit. Wenn Du die Tour also in ca. 14 Tagen nochmal fährst würde ich hiermit mich und noch einige Leute mehr anmelden. Müssten wir halt dann nochmals besprechen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs am Sonntag? Vielleicht würde ich und ein paar Leute mitfahren. Dürfte allerdings nicht zu früh sein, da anreise aus Bamberg.


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (11. Juni 2009)

Sonntag Nachmittag wäre OK. WIe wird das Wetter?
Man muss aber für die Tour schon 4 - 5 Stunden einplanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2009)

Hab die Tour mal durchgelesen ... finds immer wieder faszinierend wieviel zeit sich manche leute nehmen soviel zu schreiben 

zur tour ... eher die luschenvariante ...
warum fährst am seehaus den h-weg bergauf und auf der forststrasse wieder runter?  in die andere richtigung sind am h-weg sicherlich für die meisten schiebepassagen drin, aber ist doch interessanter.

wenn man von oberhalb neusorg aus fährt könnt man vielleicht die koeseine seitlich streifen und die hohe matze mitnehmen ... ist hinter der matze einer der schönsten (teilw. technisch) trails im fichtelgebirge


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2009)

MTBoberpfalz.de schrieb:


> Um die Hütte führt ein Weg, nutzt diesen BITTE und stört die Gäste auf der Terrasse nicht.


 
Sonst kommt der besoffene Wirt mit der Mistgabel und Kampfhund (erlebt bei Schrittgeschwindkeit bei vollkommen leerer Terrasse). Das Seehaus sollt man nicht unterstützen also nicht einkehren.


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Juni 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zur tour ... eher die luschenvariante ...
> warum fährst am seehaus den h-weg bergauf und auf der forststrasse wieder runter?  in die andere richtigung sind am h-weg sicherlich für die meisten schiebepassagen drin, aber ist doch interessanter.
> 
> wenn man von oberhalb neusorg aus fährt könnt man vielleicht die koeseine seitlich streifen und die hohe matze mitnehmen ... ist hinter der matze einer der schönsten (teilw. technisch) trails im fichtelgebirge



Ich hab zwar mit meinen Spetzels noch nicht gesprochen, aber so um 14:00 Uhr abfahrt wäre bestimmt ok. Generell sind wir bestimmt eher für die Hardcorevariante, wenn ein paar km/hm dazukommen ist das auch nicht schlimm. Abfahrt dann evt. auch früher möglich.


----------



## Schmiederich (11. Juni 2009)

Der Text ist ja gigantisch lang ! Da braucht's schon Geduld zum Lesen und erst zum Schreiben.
Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, daß alles was fahrtechnisch Spaß machen
könnte, konsequent umfahren wurden ist,  Eigentlich schade. So ein paar 
Highlights sollten auf einer Tourschon schon sein.
Wie alt seit ihr denn schon?

Gruß Schmiederich


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Juni 2009)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> .
> Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, daß alles was fahrtechnisch Spaß machen
> könnte, konsequent umfahren wurden ist,



Dann mal her mit den Tips, sonst überleg ich mir nochmal, ob ich das am Sonntag fahren will. Bitte solche Tips, dass ein unortskundiger sie auch versteht.


----------



## Schmiederich (11. Juni 2009)

. ist hinter der matze einer der schönsten (teilw. technisch) trails im fichtelgebirge[/QUOTE]

Hi,Eman!
Wo genau meinst Du, ist der schöne Trail hinter der Matze
Bin auch hier aus dem Viertel und kenne mich a weng aus.
Vielleicht kenne ich den noch nicht.                                                          Von der Kösser über die Matze bin ich schon öfter gefahren.
Für ne kurze Info wär ich dankbar.
Für mich unbekannte Trails, bin ich sehr zu haben.
                                                                                                             Gruß
Schmiederich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (11. Juni 2009)

ghost-driver schrieb:


> Mich würde die Tour auch brennend interessieren. Evtl. hätte ich auch noch zwei/ drei die mitfahren würden.
> 
> Leider habe ich aber diese und nächste Woche keine Zeit. Wenn Du die Tour also in ca. 14 Tagen nochmal fährst würde ich hiermit mich und noch einige Leute mehr anmelden. Müssten wir halt dann nochmals besprechen.
> 
> ...



OK, ist ausgemacht. Verschiebe die Tour um ein paar Wochen.

Den Rest wünsch ich auch viel Spaß.

Das Seehaus ist sehr zu empfehlen. Gibt echt gutes Essen egal ob Sommer oder Winter. Im Winter steht mein Mountainbike meisten alleine vor der Hütte. Da machen die Wege vom Schneeberg üner Nußhardt bis zum Seehaus und runter zum Fichtelsee Spaß.


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Juni 2009)

ich bin einer der "spezl" von ben1000. in zwei wochen, also der 28.06., wäre top. da wäre ich auch dabei.


----------

